

Queen Elizabeth's death will be the most disruptive UK event in 70 years - JacobAldridge
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/what-happens-when-queen-elizabeth-ii-dies-2015-3

======
adrianhoward
"For at least 12 days — between her passing, the funeral and beyond — Britain
will grind to a halt"

This is just nonsense.

No it won't. It didn't for the Queen Mother. It didn't for Diana. It won't for
the queen. While the majority of the UK is largely pro-royal, it's not stupid
about it. And a hefty chunk of us (around 20%) are pro-dumping the royals.

We'll just carry. on. It's the British thing to do ;-)

~~~
Arnt
If you believe Business Insider, Britain grinds to halt whenever it rains.

~~~
adrianhoward
Rain? Never.

Light dusting of snow on the other hand… ;-)

